# Mounting a seat on a yeti



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Has anybody mounted a seat on top of a yeti cooler? If so, how? Thanks.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Check out 'little's build thread in the bragging spot


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

How is the yeti mounted and which size? You can drill into the cooler given you use short screws and 5200 or similar to seal the holes. The sealant will also prevent the screws from backing out. From there just use the screws to mount the base and your done. I would only do this if your yeti is secured firmly to the deck or floor and you don't plan on using it other than inside the boat. Other than that, it's basically the same as screwing a set of rod holders to the side. Opening it may be a PITA though...


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I looked a littles setup, I def. need it to be removable. I thought I had remembered a puck style mount for a trolling motor.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Little through bolted his seat bracket. His setup came from Tempress.


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

http://tempress.com/#!/~/product/category=442179&id=1527458

Above is how I mounted mine with the quick release. But I purchased the high back all weather seat.  

I'm pretty sure I used the bolts that came with the kit.  Anyway I drilled through the Yeti lid and used 5200 to seal up the holes.  

I didn't use anything but washers as a backing plate.  

If you're a big dude or your friends are it wouldn't hurt to add an additional aluminum or stainless backing plate under the Yeti lid.

Just make sure you either talk with Tempress or order the all-weather seats. Because the quick release isn't designed to fit all seats. Right Tidewater?


----------

